# MTD impeller shaft bearing removal



## dirtrider180 (Nov 26, 2019)

I am trying to remove the impeller shaft and it seems to be stuck in the bearing. Is there a trick to getting it off?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

From just looking at the picture, without being there in person, I would spray some Trizol on it where the bearing is against the housing, or any weasel ****, and put the bolt back in tight, so not to mushroom the end, and tap it out of the case housing.

Amazing you got the augers and the gear box apart while it is still in the housing. That is usually done when its out of the housing, just for simplicity.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Do exactly what Acer said and add a block of wood behind that bolt then several decent Love taps to boot!!!!


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

I found this from last season:

See 3:52 to 7:48


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Or a block of wood and 5lb sledgehammer.... couple of Love taps on the bearing side and it should pop right out.


----------



## dirtrider180 (Nov 26, 2019)

I tried doing that and it doesn't seem to be moving at all. I was hitting it pretty hard.


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

That bearing is shot anyway. Get some heat on the inner race just before the shaft to break the rust bond, then hit hard.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF dirtrider180

If you haven't yet, it might be time to accept the bearing is going to need to be replaced and use lots of heat on it and try the hammer again.
Just saw it was suggested :sad2:


----------

